# Kuiu vs. Sitka



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Honestly if it's for WT, I'd look at the Sitka whitetail line. It is designed for that purpose, *the Kuiu is designed for mountain hunting, not treestand.*
> 
> If you already have all of the base and insulation layers, you can probably get the fanatic jacket and be done for whitetails.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Much of that camo is geared towards lightweight, yet warm and wicking for "out West" hunting. If in Michigan, much of what we do here is sitting.

I have lots of ASAT wool and fleece, and First Lite is great stuff for warmer sits. If you want wool for colder weather, you can't beat Day One Camo for their ASAT wool or Grey Wolf Wool in either ASAT or Predator camo. Or, get a mix of the 3 brands in ASAT and you have all camo needs covered. You may pay more for the ASAT wool, but it's worth every penny for the serious hunter who spends lots of time afield and in foul weather.

For lighter weight stuff, the Day One ASAT fleece is a good of a custom shop buy as you'll ever find.

http://www.graywolfwoolens.com/store/home.php

https://dayonecamouflage.com/

http://www.firstlite.com/#donation-section


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Also King of the Mountain,Grey Wolf, and Sleeping Indian. ( Sleeping Indian is back in business ).


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> Also King of the Mountain,Grey Wolf, and Sleeping Indian. ( Sleeping Indian is back in business ).


KOM and Sleeping Indian are great quality too. I don't know if the same guy owns SI that did years back, but he was very difficult to deal with on the phone, despite the quality of his wool. I called him about some 8 years ago to order some wool and after about a half hour of arguing with him about what I wanted, I hung up and spent about $600 on Day One ASAT and got super customer service. Grey Wolf Wool (a woman named Lori now owns it) has incredible customer service and she'll make you whatever you want in any size you want.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> KOM and Sleeping Indian are great quality too. I don't know if the same guy owns SI that did years back, but he was very difficult to deal with on the phone, despite the quality of his wool. I called him about some 8 years ago to order some wool and after about a half hour of arguing with him about what I wanted, I hung up and spent about $600 on Day One ASAT and got super customer service. Grey Wolf Wool (a woman named Lori now owns it) has incredible customer service and she'll make you whatever you want in any size you want.


How do you like your day one stuff?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The old owner of SI died ( or maybe murdered) lol. New guy's own it now. I agree on Grey Wolf. Very nice stuff.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

One thing that's for sure prices for all this stuff is crazy. I am in the market for another outfit my self. For some reason my favorite Cabelas Wool Parka decided to shrink bad this year. (No it wasn't I got fatter lol ). I am really bummed. I was looking at Sitka gear at Jays and defiantly got sticker shock. I would hate to shell out that kind of money and not stay warm. But then there is a difference between hikeing after animals out west and sitting in a tree stand for whitetails.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

brushbuster said:


> How do you like your day one stuff?


I love my Day One stuff. I have ASAT light weight fleece, standard weight fleece and ASAT heavy wool. Looking at the site, I'm not sure Gary is doing ASAT wool anymore and that Lori at GWW may have the monopoly on ASAT wool. But Day One's standard weight fleece ASAT is a super bargain. For the money, you can't find a better bargain. For about $350 shipped you can get the pants, pull over shirt (it's really a jacket with a big center pouch) and crusher hat that's made to order, here in the USA, satisfaction guaranteed or your money back. If you want a nice ASAT face mask, get the First Lite in ASAT light merino wool. It's great and you can wear it in 65 degree temps. I have lots of camo and personally believe there's nothing better than ASAT. It looks a little odd in the cabin, but one in the woods, on the ground or in a tree, it's the best.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> The old owner of SI died ( or maybe murdered) lol. New guy's own it now. I agree on Grey Wolf. Very nice stuff.


That's good to know. The old owner had about the worst customer tone on the phone I've ever come across. You won't find better customer service than Lori and GWW. She will custom sew any garment to your specs.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

As Huntmaster and others have said, Kuiu is for more active forms of hunting and so is a lot of first life's stuff (except the sanctuary line). I've handled a decent amount of gear from both companies and wouldn't recommend much of either for Michigan whitetail sits under 50 degrees.

I don't have any experience with Sitka.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

dmrbigeshott said:


> As Huntmaster and others have said, Kuiu is for more active forms of hunting and so is a lot of first life's stuff (except the sanctuary line). I've handled a decent amount of gear from both companies and wouldn't recommend much of either for Michigan whitetail sits under 50 degrees.
> 
> I don't have any experience with Sitka.


I am seriously contemplating the sanctuary line to complete my kit. With those 2 final pieces I should be set for out west and up north.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

So did you guys get second jobs or take out personal loans to buy this stuff? Anyone have any handmedowns?

Oh I got it, you're getting the Sitca and KIUI versions!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

cscott711 said:


> So did you guys get second jobs or take out personal loans to buy this stuff? Anyone have any handmedowns?
> 
> Oh I got it, you're getting the Sitca and KIUI versions!


No loans or second jobs. I' m just getting a divorce instead.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

cscott711 said:


> So did you guys get second jobs or take out personal loans to buy this stuff? Anyone have any handmedowns?
> 
> Oh I got it, you're getting the Sitca and KIUI versions!


LOL!

I tell you what, I bet I could sell all of my Sitka gear for what I paid for it or very close right now. I bought it all used or severely discounted. I also cleaned out all of my old hunting gear and consolidated it down to what I really needed. I was surprised how much I could get out of some of my older hunting gear on the online forums.

I can't say the same about the KUIU stuff, but I did get it 15 or 20% off the online price because I bought it all at the P&Y show. I missed the boat at the end of the year when they had their 30% off sale. I could've added a few more items to the arsenal, but I wasn't sure I'd really need them until i talked with some other hunters. So, now I'm just biding my time hoping for another sale...


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

cscott711 said:


> So did you guys get second jobs or take out personal loans to buy this stuff? Anyone have any handmedowns?
> 
> Oh I got it, you're getting the Sitca and KIUI versions!


Nope, I just bought a Sitka stratus jacket off of eBay for less than my cabelas wooltimate pullover. Sitka is 20-25% off right now if your willing to shop around.

I'm looking at it as an investment, much like a $1000 pair of binoculars. It's a lot to spend at first, but you should never have to buy it again.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

None of my gear has been bought new. 20-30% seems to be the norm and I just picked up a First Lite Halstead fleece for 55% off. Deals are out there to be had if you keep an eye out.

Brad, FL seems to be a great company that supports conservation and are real dudes that make good stuff.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The sanctuary jacket and bibs might be what I am looking for. Going to check them out.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's some Sitka at blow out prices...
http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/tf/lw/classdetail.CFM?id=107254


----------



## OAKSnPINE (Dec 1, 2014)

For hunting WT in MI or the upper MW I think wind proof is a must. I swapped into the Cabelas wooltimate and Berber fleece with wind shear and love it. I just vary my baselayers from think silk early season the polar tech late season and wear the same stuff all year. It dramatically cut down the amount of gear I needed. The wooltimate with vest and pullover is good for me down to single digits with polar base layer. All about stopping the wind. I've been eyeing the stratus but not sure it's worth the investment but it sure looks sweet and seems very well thought out. When I splurge on Sitka I will probably go for more mobile and waterproof gear for future out west trips as I would hate to wear my wooltimate in that setting. But for tree stand sitting can't beat it. And the light faded grey green outfitter camo pattern is great for mid late season MI tree stand hunting.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

stickbow shooter said:


> The sanctuary jacket and bibs might be what I am looking for. Going to check them out.


Linton outdoors sale is ending mar 1.I got the bibs and jacket for 200 bucks under the msrp. I have been watching the sales for quite a few months on the sanctuary line and this is the cheapest I have found them at.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

OAKSnPINE said:


> For hunting WT in MI or the upper MW I think wind proof is a must. I swapped into the Cabelas wooltimate and Berber fleece with wind shear and love it. I just vary my baselayers from think silk early season the polar tech late season and wear the same stuff all year. It dramatically cut down the amount of gear I needed. The wooltimate with vest and pullover is good for me down to single digits with polar base layer. All about stopping the wind. I've been eyeing the stratus but not sure it's worth the investment but it sure looks sweet and seems very well thought out. When I splurge on Sitka I will probably go for more mobile and waterproof gear for future out west trips as I would hate to wear my wooltimate in that setting. But for tree stand sitting can't beat it. And the light faded grey green outfitter camo pattern is great for mid late season MI tree stand hunting.


I have the wooltimate pullover and pants. They are great for colder weather, but a little bulky for my liking. 

I was/am looking for something a little more flexible temperature wise. The Stratus fit the bill. Gore windstopper, which like all gore products, IMO are better than all the knock offs including dry plus and windshear, a soft fleece exterior along with a fleece backing.

I received my Stratus jacket on Saturday. It is 2014 model and is in the original Gore opti-fade camo. All I can say is I will be buying more Sitka. This stuff fits like hunting gear should, it is not big and bulky, it is articulated in the right areas, no binding when drawing a bow. It is technical gear in quiet fabrics and camo. I akin it to the more elite brands of outdoor gear like Outdoor Research and Arcteryx. 

I can't wait to test it out this fall.


----------

